#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Admission Procedure for SVNIT, Surat ?

## Jigisha1992

I got 104 in Jee Main and 85% in gseb and I belong to OBC category. As the admission for the colleges in the state have started, I would like to know the admission procedure for the NITs. Also, what would be my rank as per JEE?





  Similar Threads: SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions NIT Surat electrical engineering admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty NIT Surat mechanical & allied admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placement, faculty SVNIT Surat 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion SVNIT Surat 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## neharika aggarwal

> I got 104 in Jee Main and 85% in gseb and I belong to OBC category. As the admission for the colleges in the state have started, I would like to know the admission procedure for the NITs. Also, what would be my rank as per JEE?


Hi,
    With this score your general rank would be more than 1,20,000..... Ccb will conduct nit's online counselling and will let you know when it will be... All the best  :):

----------


## thakkar vishal

i got 179 marks in jee mains and i have 99.88 persentile in gseb , and i am in general catagory .Can i get admission  there?

----------


## ajitsahu

i have got 145 in mains and 85%in board what are my chances in svnit or nit in rourkela

----------


## Khanak Chattergi

> i got 179 marks in jee mains and i have 99.88 persentile in gseb , and i am in general catagory .Can i get admission  there?


Hey,
      Your rank would be less than 20000...... what is your home state??

----------


## Ravijaviya303

i have got 138 marks in jee & in gujarat board i have got sci. pr. 96.34. will i get chance to get admission in svnit? if yes then in which branch?

----------


## shruthiag96

I have scored 105 mark in jee mains and 585 out of 600 i.e 97.5% in PUC...so could u plz tell me wat will be my ranking..and can I get a seat in nit colleges?? If I can get a seat then which branch will I get??

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i have got 138 marks in jee & in gujarat board i have got sci. pr. 96.34. will i get chance to get admission in svnit? if yes then in which branch?


Hey,
      your rank would be more than 20000.... with this rank u have fair chances to get svnit in chemical branch because of your home state quota ... What is your preferred branch ??

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




> I have scored 105 mark in jee mains and 585 out of 600 i.e 97.5% in PUC...so could u plz tell me wat will be my ranking..and can I get a seat in nit colleges?? If I can get a seat then which branch will I get??


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 8000..... with this rank u can surely get a nit.... Could you plz tel me your preferred branch and home state??

----------


## VDamor

_ I have got 97 marks in jee & in gujarat board i have got sci. pr. 96.84. will i get chance to get admission in svnit? if yes then in which branch?
and i m ST catgory student.    now i m _  :(think):  after ur reply i will be  :(nod):  :P: 

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------

----------


## dark.knight

No One Knows the how the cut off will turn out this year,
Anyways just take the branches in Order (in case you don't know your interest)
1)Mech
2)Chemical/Comps
3)Civil/Electronics
4)Electrical(Is the worst branch of college)

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

No One Knows the how the cut off will turn out this year,
Anyways just take the branches in Order (in case you don't know your interest)
1)Mech
2)Chemical/Comps
3)Civil/Electronics
4)Electrical(Is the worst branch of college)

----------


## Kash chopra

> _ I have got 97 marks in jee & in gujarat board i have got sci. pr. 96.84. will i get chance to get admission in svnit? if yes then in which branch?
> and i m ST catgory student.    now i m _  after ur reply i will be 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------


Hey your rank would be more than 25000..... Because of your category quota u can get a better nit... all the best  :):

----------


## aadityabrahmbhatt

hello, I have got 75 marks, OBC catagory, Any chance for my admission in computer
My All ind rank is 280363, all india category rank is 83132
My state rank is 17342, state category rank is 3455....

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO KNOW THAT WHAT THIS ALL NUMBERS MEAN, ESPECIALLY THE CATEGOTY RANKS PLEASE REPLY IF YOU CAN EXPLAIN...

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> hello, I have got 75 marks, OBC catagory, Any chance for my admission in computer
> My All ind rank is 280363, all india category rank is 83132
> My state rank is 17342, state category rank is 3455....
> 
> I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO KNOW THAT WHAT THIS ALL NUMBERS MEAN, ESPECIALLY THE CATEGOTY RANKS PLEASE REPLY IF YOU CAN EXPLAIN...


What is your home state??

----------


## aadityabrahmbhatt

I got 75 marks in JEE, OBC category All ind rank is 280363, "all india category" rank is 83132, State rank is 17342, "state category rank" is 3455.... My state is GUJARAT. I want admission in gujarat SVNIT Comp engineering.... PLZ REPLY...  4ur-Info: I didnt get allotment in 1st round.... Any chance upto 5th round???

----------


## aadityabrahmbhatt

> What is your home state??


Hello dear... Thanks for your reply... my home state is Gujarat... I want admission in SVNIT computer engg... ANY CHANCES????

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Hello dear... Thanks for your reply... my home state is Gujarat... I want admission in SVNIT computer engg... ANY CHANCES????


U have very less chances to get svnit even with category quota  :(:

----------


## pnimit4

Igot 222 in jee mains and 96 pr in gseb board i  m from gujarat and general category candidate can i get admission in svnit surat in COMPUTER???

----------

